# Bears invade Pittsburgh..no it's not NFL preseason.......



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Someone must have not done a tracking followup lately....lol

http://www.trapperpredatorcaller.com/article-index/bear-enters-pittsburgh-mall


----------



## BivyHunter (Jan 1, 2012)

Okay, I can't resist... Da Bears!

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

That's about right, the female is going in the mall and I'm sure the other bear was a male waiting outside for her. At least that's what I do when one of the rare time's I go shopping with my wife.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

BAHAHAHAHA !!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

He is a smart bear. This idiot usually agrees to go in..... then has to carry all the bags. Don't forget holding the purse why she uses the bathroom. It is always fun to stand outside the ladies room holding Victoria's Secrect bags and a purse.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

BondCoCoyote said:


> That's about right, the female is going in the mall and I'm sure the other bear was a male waiting outside for her. At least that's what I do when one of the rare time's I go shopping with my wife.


LMAO


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

Dirty- well now that all depends on what she got! Will it be worth it when you guys get home and she puts it on? I don't mind standing there if its worth it lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

If you're wives still want to shop at Victoria's Secrect stores and you're not going in.....well, you're spending to much time on here.....LOL


----------



## BivyHunter (Jan 1, 2012)

220swift said:


> If you're wives still want to shop at Victoria's Secrect stores and you're not going in.....well, you're spending to much time on here.....LOL


True statement

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I retract my statements. I am going to the mall..... NOW! LOL


----------

